# Rekonstruktion eines historischen Teichs



## Rennflosse (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei der Recherche zum o.g. Thema dieses Forum entdeckt und möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen mein Projekt und mich gleich vorzustellen.

In meinem, seit letztem Jahr denkmalgeschützten, Garten befindet sich ein Teich mit Grotte, der grob 150 Jahre alt ist. Wie in solchen Geschichten nicht unüblich war der Garten völlig überwuchert und der Teich, sowie die Anlagen völlig zugeschüttet. Ein erstes Foto des Auffindezustands der Grotte habe ich mal angefügt

  

Mir geht es also nicht vorrangig darum schnell einen Teich mit Wasser zu füllen, sondern darum die originale Technik zu verstehen und diese -zumindest ansatzweise- zu rekonstruieren.

Da der Teich angelegt wurde bevor fliessendes Wasser in jedes Haus kam, gehe ich im Moment davon aus, dass ein etwas höher gelegener Brunnen/ Regenwasserspeicher (noch gar nicht freigelegt) zur Befüllung diente. Freigelegt habe ich, natürlich mit denkmalrechtlicher Genehmigung, die Spitze eines Überlaufs. D.h. ich gehe davon aus, dass es ein Überlauf ist. Dieser ist etwa 2 Meter tief. Das Volumen des Hohlraums kann ich noch nicht abschätzen.

Als nächstes werde ich versuchen den Überlauf, der nur einen ca. 10cm breiten Deckel hat, auszuleuchten und von innen zu filmen. Sofern ich dabei keine Überraschungen entdecke wird dann zu klären sein, wie das Wasser tatsächlich in den Teich kam.

Ich denke, dass ich zukünftig immer wieder einmal berichten und fragen werde. Allerdings ist der Teich ein Langzeitprojekt, das auf Jahre angelegt ist, denn Garten und das zugehörige Haus bedürften auch ein wenig meiner Aufmerksamkeit.

Ich bin nicht immer online, bitte daher um Nachsicht, dass Antworten meinerseits verzögert kommen können.

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jörg,

Dein Vorhaben klingt sehr, sehr interessant 
... ist anspruchsvoll und beinhaltet sehr viel mühevolle Arbeit. Welche aber sicherlich ebenfalls sehr interessant und ebensowenig nicht ohne Überraschungen jedweder Art sein wird.


Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und Freude an dem Projekt und freue mich auf zahlreiche Berichte und Bilder,
Gruß Carsten.

PS:
Schade, dass auf Deinem obigen Foto nur sehr wenig Details wirklich erkennbar sind ...


----------



## Aquaga (9. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> ...
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und Freude an dem Projekt und freue mich auf zahlreiche Berichte und Bilder,
> ...



Da schließe ich mich an, finde das auch ein sehr spannendes Projekt! 

Grüße,
Gabor


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Juli 2018)

Ein großartiges Projekt – ich wünsche viel Freude und Erfolg dabei und freue mich schon sehr auf den Bericht!


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jörg und herzlich Willkommen!

Dein Projekt klingt vielversprechend, bitte ganz viele Bilder und detailierte Berichte hier einstellen


----------



## Rennflosse (10. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen!

Ich danke Euch für die netten Antworten.

Dass das erste Foto so wenig zeigt war nicht ganz unbeabsichtigt, denn viel mehr konnten wir auch nicht erkennen, als wir uns mit der Machete durch die Brombeeren hackten. ;-)
Sehr viel Erde und auch Schutt musste erst einmal umverteilt bzw. entsorgt werden bis die Konturen des Teichs sichtbar wurden. Hier schon mal ein Foto, nachdem die erste grössere Freilegungsaktion durch war. Der Blickwinkel ist fast der gleiche wie auf dem ersten Foto. 

  

Aktuelle Bilder mache ich noch und stelle diese dann, voraussichtlich Anfang kommender Woche, ein. Ich werde dann auch eine genauere Schilderung dessen liefern, was bislang gefunden und ermittelt wurde (damit meine ich nicht die Flasche mit der Prägung des königlichen Hoflieferanten Berlin, die mit ausgegraben wurde und ähnlich amüsante Fundstücke... )

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2018)

Persönlich frage ich mich, wie man zu einem Denkmalgeschützten Garten kommt. Bzw. ob du den hast schützen lasen und wenn ja wieso.


----------



## Rennflosse (11. Juli 2018)

Hm, 

weisst Du, Totto, die Frage höre ich öfters, denn für viele ist Denkmalschutz ein rotes Tuch. Ich habe mich hingegen aktiv mit den Denkmalschutz in Verbindung gesetzt. 

Wir haben natürlich nicht nach einem solchen Garten gesucht, denn eigentlich gibt es so etwas in Innenstadtlagen nicht. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn die Bomben des 2. Weltkriegs grossflächig umgegraben haben. Bei unserem Objekt blieb wohl auch nur den Anbau unzerstört. Der steht heute mit unter Schutz, denn ein Badehaus aus der Zeit ist wohl hier in der Stadt nicht mehr bekannt. Sogar die Fenster sind über 150 Jahre alt, aber das mit der Badekultur im vorletzten Jahrhundert ist eine andere Geschichte, die ich auch noch ergründen muss.

Meine Frau wollte einen Garten, ich in die Innenstadt. Es war dann reiner Zufall, dass wir ein Haus fanden, das sehr lange leer stand und noch nicht auf dem Immobilienmarkt angeboten wurde. Ich habe dann im Stadtarchiv recherchiert und einige interessante Feststellungen gemacht.

Ohne an dieser Stelle zu tief ins Detail gehen zu wollen, kannst Du erahnen, dass schon jetzt viel Zeit, Mühe und auch Geld in unser Projekt geflossen ist.

Mit Denkmalschutz kann ich davon ausgehen, dass meine Bemühungen mich überleben!​
Das finde ich beruhigend. Ansonsten haben Denkmalschutz und ich die gleichen Anliegen und die Leute dort sind erfahrene, hilfsbereite Partner. Das ist wohl nicht in jeder Stadt oder Gemeinde so, aber ich habe keinen Grund mich zu beklagen.  

Theoretisch stehen da auch noch steuerliche Abschreibungen und Fördertöpfe im Raum. Ersteres werde ich wohl für dieses Jahr erstmals nutzen und einen Förderantrag werde ich vielleicht stellen, wenn Teich und Grotte wirklich gemacht werden. Aber das deckt natürlich nicht die Mehrkosten und hilft nur etwas.

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juli 2018)

Na, bei uns bedeutet Denkmalschutz...besonders bei Fachwerkhäuser zumeist ...da macht keiner mehr was dran, biss es weg gegammelt ist.
Schade aber ist leider so. 
Zumeist ist Neubauen einfach viel billiger als sich mit dem Denkmalschutz rum zu schlagen, welcher das Plumskloh erhalten will.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jörg,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in dieser Runde.... und nach Deinem letzten post
ziehe ich schon mal ganz tief meinen Hut! Dunnerkiel, da hast Du Dich ja auf was eingelassen.
Bin gespannt wie Bolle..... wie das bei Euch weitergeht und freue mich auf die entsprechende,
bebilderte Doku... auch wenn es sehr viel Arbeit werden wird, ich bin sicher es wird auch unheimlich
viel Spaß machen 'dieses Schätzchen' wieder herzurichten!


----------



## Rennflosse (18. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen!

hier nun also das versprochene aktuelle Foto.
 

Ich denke man kann ganz gut erkennendes schon alles an Erde und Bewuchs weg ist. Derzeit versuche ich noch die Technik zu ergründen. Da der Teich, wie oben schon beschrieben, angelegt wurde bevor es Pumpen und fliessendes Wasser gab, ist das recht interessant.
Wie es im Moment aussieht könnte es so gewesen sein, dass der Zulauf an einen Brunnen oder Regenwasserspeicher angeschlossen war. Ich vermute, dass man den Teich damit gespült hat, denn der jüngst freigelegte Überlauf (ca. 2,2m tief, Volumen noch nicht bekannt) zur Versickerung dürfte im geringsten Fall 1,5cbm aufgenommen haben.

Eigentlich ziemlich simpel, wenn es wirklich so war. Ich suche noch nach zeitgenössischer Literatur um zu ergründen, ob ich etwas übersehen habe. Zum Saisonende werde ich den aktuellen Stand zusammenfassen und für mich, den Denkmalschutz und Euch niederschreiben. Spätestens dann lest Ihr wieder von mir.

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------



## Rennflosse (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

in den letzten Wochen wurden die Mauern um den Teich saniert. Der nächste grössere Abschnitt ist dann tatsächlich der Teich selbst. Ganz abschliessend sicher habe ich nicht klären können wie der Teich bewirtschaftet wurde, da vermutlich drei Zeitphasen ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben. Einigermassen sicher kann ich sein, dass -irgendwie- Wasser in den Teich kam und damit über den oben beschriebenen Überlauf ausgetauscht wurde.

In den kommenden Wochen werde ich mich mit dem Denkmalschutz beraten, wie man weiter vorgehen kann. Einerseits kann ich den Teich teilweise mit Erde verfüllen, blaue Traubenhyazinthen und weissblättrige __ Hosta pflanzen, die die ehemalige Wasserfläche darstellen sollen oder es kommt doch irgendwie Wasser rein. 

Dazu brauche ich Rat! Kann man heute ohne Pumpe einen Teich im Schatten betreiben, der stabil bleibt? Wasser kann ich über einen langen Schlauch nachführen um z.B. wöchentlich 100 oder 200 Liter umzuwälzen. Aber wie sieht es mit dem fallenden Laub der umstehenden Bäume aus? Bepflanzung dürfte nicht hoch sein um den Blick auf die Grotte zu erhalten. Der hintere Teil des Teich war sicher mal so etwas wir eine Flachwasserzone. Zu allem Überfluss sollte der Teich nicht zu viel Arbeit machen und keine Mückenbrutstätte werden. Geht das?

Mir geht es, wie man sicherlich merkt nicht darum Fische oder bestimmte Pflanzen darin zu haben, auch wenn das erfreulich wäre. Wenn Teich, dann muss er einfach stabil funktionieren. Wär halt doch irgendwie netter als nur bepflanzen...

Ich bin gespannt, wie Ihr mich mit Wissen füllen werdet. ;-)

Viele Grüsse und schönes Wochenende

Jörg


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juni 2019)

hm also den Teich komplett im Schatten zu betreiben, ist eine Herausforderung. Es gibt sicher Wasserpflanzen, die mit weniger Sonne auskommen. Bei mir wären das __ Wasserminze oder __ Wasserfenchel. Das letztere finde ich hübscher. Wobei beides ganz schön wuchert und ab und zu geerntet werden muss. beides lässt sich aber zum Glück leicht herausziehen, ohne dass sich die Wurzeln irgendwo festkrallen.  Seerosen würden dort sehr apart und auch authentisch aussehen. Dann aber lieber eine nicht so starkwüchsige. Und eine, die nicht gleich um 15 Uhr die Blüten wieder schließt, sondern bis zur Dämmerung offen bleibt. Bei meinen gibt es da sehr große Zeitdifferenzen. 
wenn keine Fische in den Teich kommen, dann dürfte es mit der Verschmutzung auch nicht so schlimm sein. fallendes Laub wird aber ein Problem. im Herbst ein Netz, im Sommer evtl ein Schwimmskimmer. 
ansonsten hätte ich noch im Sinn, wenn das Wasser richtig klar werden soll, irgendwo in der Nähe einen kleinen Pflanzenfilterteich anzulegen, stark zu bepflanzen, das Wasser aus dem Bassin zu pumpen und über den filterteich laufen zu lassen, dann zurück ins Bassin. Wahrscheinlich etwas aufwendig in der Anlage mit den Verbindungen. Aber wenn es funktioniert, dann ist es ein selbstläufer.

mehr Rat kann ich Dir jetzt auch nicht geben. Sicher meldet sich noch der ein oder andere Tüftler zu Wort. 
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, Dein Projekt gefällt mir sehr gut und ich finde es auch auf jeden Fall lohnenswert, so ein Original zu sanieren! 
viel Spaß wünsche ich weiterhin! 

lg Ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. Juni 2019)

Das sieht wunderschön verwunschen und romantisch aus. Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen, da wieder Wasser rein zu bekommen. Um Mücken würde ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen, dafür wäre ein bepflanzter Teich zu  einladend für Amphibien und __ Libellen, deren Nachwuchs die Mückenlarven kurz hält. 
Die Idee das trockene Becken zu bepflanzen ist auch nicht schlecht, aber Traubenhyazinthen sehen nur im Frühling für wenige Wochen gut aus. Danach ist der Anblick eher erschütternd. Ich hab gerade welche zum Aussamen im Blumenkasten und naja, der Anblick illustriert sehr schön die aktuelle Sommerhitze: ausgebleicht und trocken raschelnd, also ziemlich das glatte Gegenteil von frischem Nass


----------



## Rennflosse (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ina, hallo Beate,

nun, den Nebenteich kann ich ausschliessen, da würde der Denkmalschutz nicht mitspielen. Ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich aber, gesetzt den Fall, dass wieder Wasser reinkommt, den Ehrgeiz habe auf Strom zu verzichten und den Teil so zu betreiben wie die Altvorderen vor 150 Jahren. Wasser rein. Altwasser über den Überlauf raus in den "Sickerschacht".

Den Bereich darf man sich nicht vorstellen, als wenn gar keine Sonne den Teich treffen würde. Auch wenn rundum hohe Bäume stehen (die in den Nachbargärten haben den letzten Sommer mangels Zuwendung nicht alle überlebt) trifft jetzt im Sommer die Sonne auf den Teich. Wir haben jedoch schon einen Walnuss und eine Silberlinde gepflanzt um den Waldcharakter auf Dauer zu sichern.

Das Abfischen von Laub wäre auch kein Ausschlusskriterium, aber es ist nicht realistisch, dass da nicht doch immer etwas verbleibt. Wenn nach ein paar Jahren der Teich leergepumpt werden muss, ist das lästig, aber auch nicht schlimm, aber ich möchte das nicht alle paar Monate machen.

Das Bepflanzen ist tatsächlich Plan B. Ich weiss was Du meinst, Beate, ich habe gestern auch trockene Büschel aus einem Beet gezogen. Niedrig wachsende Sorten, die nicht schon im Herbst Laub raustreiben, werden aber über die später austreibenden __ Hosta überwachsen. Das würde funktionieren. Einmal im Jahr gepflegt, wenn die Hosta sich zurückgezogen haben und fertig (fast). Nur von Teichen habe ich keine Ahnung...

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo Jörg,



Rennflosse schrieb:


> Das Abfischen von Laub wäre auch kein Ausschlusskriterium, aber es ist nicht realistisch, dass da nicht doch immer etwas verbleibt. Wenn nach ein paar Jahren der Teich leergepumpt werden muss, ist das lästig, aber auch nicht schlimm, aber ich möchte das nicht alle paar Monate machen.


Ich denke, da kommt es auf die Mengen an. Ich habe einen fisch- und technikfreien naturnahen Teich, und der kippt von ein wenig Laub, das über's Jahr reinfällt nicht um. Das ist ja auch Dünger für Wasserpflanzen. Ich musste meinen Teich knapp zehn Jahre, nachdem ich ihn übernommen hatte, mal leerpumpen. Und da waren vorher mal Fische drin, aber keine wirklich funktionierende Technik. Ich gehe davon aus, dass meinTeich mit etwas Laub keschern, einem Schutznetz im Herbst und von Zeit zu Zeit nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen ausdünnen locker wieder zehn Jahre "hält".
Wobei die, die deinen Teich ursprünglich gebaut hatten, dafür bestimmt Personal hatten und für die restliche Pflege auch. Oder es hat tatsächlich jemand als Hobby betrieben. Wäre natürlich toll wenn der Denkmalschutz da mit Literatur oder Tagebüchern helfen könnte, dass man den Aufwand und das ursprüngliche Erscheinungsbild bisschen einschätzen kann.

Seh ich das richtig, in dem Steinhaufen hinter dem Flachbereich ist der Einlauf? Wenn es einen noch funktionierenden Brunnenanschluss gäbe, und das Brunnenwasser nicht übermäßig durch Landwirtschaft oder Altlasten belastet ist, könnte das Konzept funktionieren. Man müsste dann nur noch die Nährstoffsituation einschätzen und die entsprechende Bepflanzung wählen. In der Theorie jetzt erst mal unproblematisch. Wichtig ist dass die Wasserversorgung einigermaßen gesichert ist.


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2019)

Tolles formales Becken Als Technikloser Teich zu betreiben ist kein Problem wenn einige Sachen beachtet werden. Ich würde als Bodengrung ca. 5cm Sand einfüllen und möglichst viele verschiedene UW-Pflanzen einbringen (man weiß nie welche sich durchsetzen). Dies sorgt dafür das die Algen Konkurrenz haben und 2-3x im Jahr dünnt man sie aus und entfernt so Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf, das sorgt so für recht klares Wasser. 
Jetzt ein paar Mörtelkübel mit Ufermatte umwickeln um sie zu kaschieren. In die kann nährstoffreicheres Substrat eingefüllt werden für einige höhere gestaltende Pflanzen wie Seerose, __ Hechtkraut, Wasserschwertlilie, __ Rohrkolben usw. Das hat auch den Vorteil das sie ortsbestimmt gesetzt werden können und nicht das Becken zuwuchern außerdem können sie so auch gezielt gedüngt werden ohne das Wasser zu stark zu belasten.

Wenn keine Fische eingesetzt werden funktioniert dein Becken wunderbar auch ohne Technik.


----------



## Rennflosse (2. Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen!



Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, in dem Steinhaufen hinter dem Flachbereich ist der Einlauf?



Der "Steinhaufen" ist der Rest einer Grotte hinter dem Teich. Seit der Renaissance ein beliebtes Motiv in Parks und im Klassizismus dann auch vereinzelt in Privatgärten anzutreffen. Die Grotte ist nicht ganz komplett. Einen Teil der Steine habe ich im ganzen Garten ausgegraben, sie wurden z.T. als Beeteinfassungen genutzt. Daraus habe ich jetzt erst mal einen echten Steinhaufen gemacht. Zwischen Teich und Grotte steht noch ein Sockel auf dem mal eine Figur gestanden haben dürfte. Der Teil wird als letztes gemacht. Als krönender Abschluss. So weit bin ich aber noch nicht. Einen Einlauf hatte der Teich nicht. Vielleicht eine Zuleitung, aber das ist nicht gesichert.



Plätscher schrieb:


> Wenn keine Fische eingesetzt werden funktioniert dein Becken wunderbar auch ohne Technik.



Das macht Hoffnung! Allzu hoch dürfen die Pflanzen nicht werden um den Blick auf die Grotte frei zu halten. Die o.g. Figur dürfte zentraler Blickfang gewesen sein. Wenn ich Deine Hinweise, Jürgen, richtig deute sind höhere Pflanzen auch nicht zwingend. 

Ich denke, dass ich damit für die nächsten Gespräche mit dem Denkmalschutz ausreichend vorbereitet bin. Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit wieder berichten.

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2019)

ja, so künstliche "Grotten" waren früher sehr beliebt

wie hier die über der Quelle der Seine

MfG Frank


----------



## Rennflosse (11. Aug. 2020)

Guten Morgen!

Es ist jetzt schon über ein Jahr her, dass ich letztmalig geschrieben habe. Inzwischen wurden die Mauer hinter dem Teich, die Stufen und die Teichumrandung saniert. Ein aktuelles Foto, aufgenommen aus dem gleichen Winkel wie zuvor, habe ich hier mal angefügt

 

Auch wenn noch nicht sicher ist ob und ggf. wie der Teich mit Wasser gefüllt wird,steigt doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit. Die nächste Grossaktion wird es sein die Melange aus Erdreich und Schutt aus dem Teich zu entfernen und fortzuschaffen. Das dann aber erst im kommenden Jahr.

Ich werde wieder berichten

Jörg


----------



## Knarf1969 (11. Aug. 2020)

Hallo
Das sieht wirklich großartig aus. Ganz tolles Projekt! Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen, sehe ich die Bepflanzung allerdings skeptisch. Das Ganze hat ja auch einen gewissen Brunnencharakter und ist kein üblicher Teich. Solche Gewässer wurden früher in der Regel nicht bepflanzt, und wenn, dann nur mit Seerosen! Meiner Ansicht nach, würde das auch nicht gut aussehen. Es lebt von den klaren schlichten Linien und der Geometrie. Weiterhin viel Spaß damit und hoffentlich bald ein neuer Bericht!
Liebe Grüße
Frank

PS: Falls es nicht zu indiskret ist würde ich wahnsinnig gerne mal ein paar Bilder vom restlichen Garten und vom dazugehörigen Haus sehen!!!!


----------



## Rennflosse (11. Aug. 2020)

immer gerne

 

Der Garten ist natürlich auch noch nicht so wie er sein soll, aber kann ein Garten das jemals sein?

Das Haus ist im Krieg schwer beschädigt worden und nicht wirklich erwähnenswert. Der Anbau hingegen steht auch unter Denkmalschutz, denn hier ist ein nie durchgreifend saniertes "Badehaus", das unzerstört blieb (Erstaunlicherweise habe ich davon keine Bilder auf dem Rechner). 1851 war es noch nicht üblich WC und Bad im Haus zu haben. Böden, Einbauschränke, Fenster und Reste der Wandbemalungen sind tatsächlich noch original, aber das ist alles eine ganz andere Geschichte...

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------

